
Intuit (remember them?) releases Turbo, latest attempt at PFM - mwexler
http://www.zdnet.com/article/intuit-unveils-new-finance-platform-turbo/
======
dv_dt
I would rather not give any business to a company that lobbies for
inefficiency in tax collection to preserve it's own products and profits.

